# New Zealand Nationals 2013



## jbrungar (Nov 5, 2013)

New Zealand Nationals 2013

Details at http://speedcubing.co.nz/event/new-zealand-nationals-2013

Sorry for taking so long guys, it's been a busy month with big weekends away for a mates stag do, then wedding, and then I sprained ankle the other day... but I got there eventually. 

Josh


----------



## tx789 (Nov 5, 2013)

*finally*


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 5, 2013)

If i try and register it comes up with an error page saying an exception occurred and i filled out everything except comments

*Edit: ignore this, fixed*


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 5, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> If i try and register it comes up with an error page saying an exception occurred and i filled out everything except comments



Woops, fixed.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 5, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Woops, fixed.



Thanks, works now


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome. Will there be mutliBLD?

Edit: never mind, just checked the register page.


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

I find this very inconvenient, because I thought it was going to be late December early January. Now if I want to archive my goal I have to redo my cubing and study plan.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 6, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> I find this very inconvenient, because I thought it was going to be late December early January. Now if I want to archive my goal I have to redo my cubing and study plan.



Sorry, any later and it's far too busy with Christmas stuff, and January is no longer 2013 for the 2013 champs. Don't sacrifice your study for cubing though, study is more important and there will always be another comp later


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Sorry, any later and it's far too busy with Christmas stuff, and January is no longer 2013 for the 2013 champs. Don't sacrifice your study for cubing though, study is more important and there will always be another comp later



It's alright but do you think that you can schedule an open in the start or middle of next year, maybe between February to April. I just want my times to official and to meet other NZ cubers.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 6, 2013)

I want to discuss the possibly of a Wellington Comp. At this comp in April. Since the last comp in Wellington was in July 2010.




Also I didn't say this earlier I like the new look of the site.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone know if you can get a pyraminx at any Wellington stores? Or any online stores that'll definitely arrive in less than 4 weeks?
Not fishpond though. It seems ridiculously expensive.

Otherwise, anyone willing to lend a spare pyraminx so I can get a horrendous average with it?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Anyone know if you can get a pyraminx at any Wellington stores? Or any online stores that'll definitely arrive in less than 4 weeks?
> Not fishpond though. It seems ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Otherwise, anyone willing to lend a spare pyraminx so I can get a horrendous average with it?



you can use my spare shengshou if you want. I have two anyway for some reason


----------



## tx789 (Nov 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Anyone know if you can get a pyraminx at any Wellington stores? Or any online stores that'll definitely arrive in less than 4 weeks?
> Not fishpond though. It seems ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Otherwise, anyone willing to lend a spare pyraminx so I can get a horrendous average with it?



or my shitty qj that pops all the time. It's black


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Awesome. Will there be mutliBLD?
> 
> Edit: never mind, just checked the register page.



If you are serious about doing it and there is a time slot in the schedule that you aren't competing in other events, then we might be able to let you do it then.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Anyone know if you can get a pyraminx at any Wellington stores? Or any online stores that'll definitely arrive in less than 4 weeks?
> Not fishpond though. It seems ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Otherwise, anyone willing to lend a spare pyraminx so I can get a horrendous average with it?



I have a couple of new QJs left, $12+post


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

tx789 said:


> I want to discuss the possibly of a Wellington Comp. At this comp in April. Since the last comp in Wellington was in July 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so agree with you. More comps in New Zealand


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there a store in New Zealand where I can buy minxs and speed cubes?


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 6, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> I so agree with you. More comps in New Zealand



We want more too, but the key thing is numbers. We used to have several comps a year but numbers got too low, we can't run a comp if only 10 people come.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 6, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> We want more too, but the key thing is numbers. We used to have several comps a year but numbers got too low, we can't run a comp if only 10 people come.



Having another te papa comp with the tv advertising could help with expanding the nz cubing community. Or just one in Wellington so lower north island and peoples don't have to travel as far.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 6, 2013)

tx789 said:


> ... another te papa comp with the tv advertising ...



That costs a TON of money, thus BIG sponsors, and is why it hasn't happened since. One single ad showing at a cheaper time slot is for example $700 during erin simpson show, and goes up to over $20K during shortland street. That's just for ONE TIME, let alone repeated for more coverage.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 6, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> If you are serious about doing it and there is a time slot in the schedule that you aren't competing in other events, then we might be able to let you do it then.


Definitely. I'd be willing to drop any other event to do it. Although I'm only doing 2-4, bld and pyra.

Also I just ordered a pyraminx.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 7, 2013)

Are there prizes for this comp? I there has been in the past. But there wasn't any at the comp last year and it's the nation championships so it should do. Still if not at least there a comp.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 7, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Are there prizes for this comp? I there has been in the past. But there wasn't any at the comp last year and it's the nation championships so it should do. Still if not at least there a comp.



Prizes require money and/or sponsorship. At this stage maybe medals, and everyone will get the usual bag and lanyard. The more competitors we get, the more likely we can get prizes and/or sponsorship.


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to anyone that may or may not have been excited about me attending, but I've decided it's not a good idea with other things I've got going on at the moment. (Also being on a Sunday doesn't help). Perhaps if something happens next year when the Warriors are playing I'll make the excuse to come over


----------



## tx789 (Nov 7, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Prizes require money and/or sponsorship. At this stage maybe medals, and everyone will get the usual bag and lanyard. The more competitors we get, the more likely we can get prizes and/or sponsorship.



Medals are cool. I hope I can get first in something this year.


----------



## D4vd (Nov 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> Sorry to anyone that may or may not have been excited about me attending, but I've decided it's not a good idea with other things I've got going on at the moment. (Also being on a Sunday doesn't help). Perhaps if something happens next year when the Warriors are playing I'll make the excuse to come over



But Dene, if you don't come who will delegate


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2013)

D4vd said:


> But Dene, if you don't come who will delegate



ogee I thought you were planning on showing up?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think we should film the entire 3x3 finals and have it uploaded to the SpeedcubingNZ channel. What do you guys think? 

Also I may make a video of this comp like last years one (also it's not 100% certain I'll be there).


Also if I am there can I complete in feet. I want to complete in every official event, eventually. 4BLD and 5BLD are going to be the hardest events to do.


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Also I may make a video of this comp like last years one (also it's not 100% certain I'll be there).



I'd love it if you did; it was great watching the one from last year!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone from wellington planning on flying in and out on the day?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Anyone from wellington planning on flying in and out on the day?



ive already booked my flights and im flying up on saturday just before 7pm and fly back on monday at about 1:30pm (jetstar)


----------



## tx789 (Nov 15, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> ive already booked my flights and im flying up on saturday just before 7pm and fly back on monday at about 1:30pm (jetstar)



I too will fly up on the Saturday. Haven booked a flight yet. But it should be done by tomorrow


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah I guess flying up on the day is a bad idea. Probably be 5 hours late.

If anyone has a place I can crash let me know


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

Any recommendations for accommodation?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 17, 2013)

How's everyone's practice going? Got any goals yet?

I have a few. 
Like 2x2 NR avg 
sub 15 3x3 avg
sub 1 4x4 avg

The last two are very ambitious. I avg 18.9-19.5 on 3x3 and ~1:35 globally on 4x4 I recently switched to yau around the same time as Kevin Hays I think. And my current 2x2 avg is 4.5ish globally. I need to finish learning EG-1.

Also how likely is it I can do a feet avg(since it seem the least likely event to happen). I want to complete in every official event eventually. All that is left for me now is BLD events and FMC, feet 6 and 7 and clock.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 17, 2013)

Goals

2x2 - sub-6 avg
3x3 - sub-20 avg
4x4 - I average >3mins on my terrible rubik's brand cube. But I'm aiming for sub-1:50 if I can borrow a decent cube.
3BLD - NR
Pyraminx - Never solved one, so I'm gonna say like sub-20 avg

Multi-BLD: 6/6 (if it happens)


----------



## tx789 (Nov 17, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Goals
> 
> 2x2 - sub-6 avg
> 3x3 - sub-20 avg
> ...



Maybe you could buy one there. If Joshua has any. I saw that he's selling Mini QJ recently but that's a very out of date cube. Feliks got a 35.55 WR single on one at NZ Champs 2010. Still I'm sure someone with have a spare. I don't. (I have a 4 year old rubiks that's so incredibly loose. Pieces fall out it doesn't count).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 21, 2013)

Any idea when a schedule will be released? I mostly just want to know when it starts.


KiwiCuber said:


> Any recommendations for accommodation?


Also this.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 21, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Any idea when a schedule will be released? I mostly just want to know when it starts.



Probably will get a tentative schedule up next week, I can't do it too early as numbers in events determine this. We will open the venue at 9am for registration, and will begin the first event at 9.30am.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, the later the better for me 

Does anyone know where I can get a blindfold? I tried the warehouse but they didn't have any.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 21, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Well, the later the better for me
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a blindfold? I tried the warehouse but they didn't have any.



I got mine off trade me, search for sleep mask.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a blindfold? I tried the warehouse but they didn't have any.



You could try ask for one on the flight up, i got a couple last time but they break after not very long. Should last one comp though


----------



## tx789 (Nov 21, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Well, the later the better for me
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a blindfold? I tried the warehouse but they didn't have any.



You could buy on online but then shipping comes into it. There's a website where you can have a custom blindfold.




I'd love to see 3x3 finals filmed. Does anyone have a HD camera I don't think my ipod would do. I am happy to film myself with it but the battery may not last that long.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 21, 2013)

tx789 said:


> I'd love to see 3x3 finals filmed. Does anyone have a HD camera I don't think my ipod would do. I am happy to film myself with it but the battery may not last that long.



If enough people are keen to put in say $20 each I could get cameras set up at every station to record everything in 1080p 60fps.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 21, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> If enough people are keen to put in say $20 each I could get cameras set up at every station to record everything in 1080p 60fps.



How many is keen? 
If that happens you could upload a massive video with everything or just the rounds. I will be happy to edit some if these video.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Also this.



Im gonna go with this place (http://www.expedia.co.nz/Auckland-H...b-27b1527d0024HWRQ1385021091317#roomsAndRates) 
Its pretty cheap and there is a bus that goes to the venue

Edit: Also the shuttle from the airport goes basically right next to this place


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys, is there anyone that might be able to host me at tgGdir place the night before the comp? It'll be really hard for me.to get to New Lynn otherwise.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 24, 2013)

We are getting some void cubes for prizes!


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 26, 2013)

Package arrived today. Have bags, lanyards, wristbands, medals and void cubes.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> If enough people are keen to put in say $20 each I could get cameras set up at every station to record everything in 1080p 60fps.



Id be keen if enough people are


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2013)

What's going to be the format for finals? Randomly solving interchangey or one or two at a time.


----------



## euninja (Dec 7, 2013)

All the best for those competing tomorrow! Have heaps of fun and break heaps of records  sorry won't be able to attend, but hope there will be more comps next year~


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 7, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Package arrived today. Have bags, lanyards, wristbands, medals and void cubes.



where do you get medals?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd like the 2x2 scrambles. For both rounds they were quite easy. Especially the final.



Also how do you feel you did. 
I got my sub 4 2x2 avg like I wanted. Got a good single in 3x3 but didn't improve on average from last year. 4x4 was good. 5x5 was average. 6x6 I somehow. Bet my pb single by like 20 seconds. The mean was okay but the two singles were the lower end of average. 7x7 mean was a pb. Two sub 7 singles. Oh was alright I got two sub 30 singles. 28.40 and 28.41. Feet a got a corner twist on the second solve. Pyraminx I got 2 dnf without those a could of won. But a had the fastest average in the comp. square 1 was okay I can't seem to sub 1 much any more but I don't practice. 

I place in one more event this year than last year and won something. 2x2. Feet doesn't really count when you are the only one completing.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

Well my only goal for 3x3 was a sub dene average to justify my plaque from worlds which i did in the first round so i was happy with that but then failed next two rounds and got second. Angelu is to damn fast.
When Dhanasit says he averages something on big cubes at home he will be a lot faster in comp (like more than 30 seconds faster on 6 and 7) 
Dhanasit held 4x4 NR avg for like 3 hours (cause of almost no parity) when i failed first round with 3 DP one OP and one PP barley even getting sub-1 (58). 
Then finals got 3 DP and one OP but got 46 single and 52 average national records and was so happy.
Overall Pb for 5x5 single and average (by 5 seconds wat) as well as 7x7 single
Dhanasit and i suck at 2x2 but i still managed to podium (also last place in pyraminx with my pb average and first solves since worlds)
Sam got 1.84 2x2 NR single in finals using ortega and i have no idea how cause i couldnt see anything that good (easy face but nothing else)
I should work on my 3x3 to OH ratio cause i suck at OH

Dhanasit and Aneurin were convinced that i failed 4x4 first cause i do orange and apparently that makes you slow

Also when youve only been cubing a year and smash the 4x4 NRs David calls you over and the judges/scramblers all tell you to double your practice time, and if you need a coach/manager 

Great comp and looking forward to next year already


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Dhanasit and Aneurin were convinced that i failed 4x4 first cause i do orange and apparently that makes you slow



No it was the srcambles being prejudice. They don't like you if you use orange.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 9, 2013)

Got my 3x3 goal. Also made finals unexpectedly.
Not so good on the 2x2.
Didn't come last in pyraminx.
PB single and average in 4x4.
Success on my first bld yay. Also got pretty close to NR.
Got multi NR with 0 points.

Was a fun comp!


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2013)

First of all I would like to thank all the organisers, judges, etc. Without you guys we wouldn't have this comp. Also thanks to all the competitors who turned up even though they knew they wouldn't podium and such; I'm sure you guys have had a great day. This also gives people who do manage to podium a sense of accomplishment . In particular congratulations to Sam Paul for his 2x2 NR; Tom Nelson for his 3x3 multiblind NR; and Alex Asbery for his 4x4 single and average NRs you guys are awesome! 

As to how I felt, it was a great competition with so many new faces who turned out to be so much better than expected (#Alex). Hopefully I'll see even more people next competition!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

tx789 said:


> No it was the srcambles being prejudice. They don't like you if you use orange.



Even the scrambles in finals didnt really have any nice orange or red first centres so it tested how far i could plan in inspection. But 4x4 was still intense between 1st and 2nd (3rd was just a bit behind, like over 20 seconds )



NintendoDS said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the organisers, judges, etc. Without you guys we wouldn't have this comp. Also thanks to all the competitors who turned up even though they knew they wouldn't podium and such; I'm sure you guys have had a great day. This also gives people who do manage to podium a sense of accomplishment .



Seconded 



NintendoDS said:


> In particular congratulations to Sam Paul for his 2x2 NR; Tom Nelson for his 3x3 multiblind NR; and Alex Asbery for his 4x4 single and average NRs you guys are awesome!



I still dont know what sam did to get such a fast single, he must have done something weird for the face but was a good reaction after :tu



NintendoDS said:


> As to how I felt, it was a great competition with so many new faces who turned out to be so much better than expected (*#Alex*). Hopefully I'll see even more people next competition!



Thanks? 
Not sure if you mean as a person or at cubing but either ways good i guess. (Although i dont know who this is)


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> I still dont know what sam did to get such a fast single, he must have done something weird for the face but was a good reaction after :tu
> 
> Thanks?
> Not sure if you mean as a person or at cubing but either ways good i guess. (Although i dont know who this is)



I know really; I saw a really good first face but that was it. 

Didn't you just kinda contradict yourself with "Thanks? " and "Although i dont know who this is"


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for another great comp. Just got home from work, I am sooo tired.



KiwiCuber said:


> Sam got 1.84 2x2 NR single in finals using ortega and i have no idea how cause i couldnt see anything that good (easy face but nothing else)



Scramble: F' U' R2 U R U R U' F' U' R'
Solution: (y' x) F' U' R U R' U


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2013)

jbrungar said:


> Thanks everyone for another great comp. Just got home from work, I am sooo tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I did 

z2

R' U R' U' R//FL
L' U' L U L F' L' F//CLL
U'//AUF


14 moves 4.11 tps

Also I didn't use any EG-1 in the finals. Only the last solve of round 1.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't wait till the next comp cause I am sure That I will break at least one NZ record.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> Can't wait till the next comp cause I am sure That I will break at least one NZ record.


How can you be sure. You won't be the second to get a sub 10 single. And what one? Don't make these statements please. Still you might get sub 10 single second but who knows . I kinda wanted to get master magic me but Eunice was so much better than me. But I got pyraminx single. And I tried to get 2x2 avg but sub 3.


But you getting me depends on scrambles and your averages.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like people are improving again (although still no one in Zhaohan's range). At least my bigcube records are still safe


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

NintendoDS said:


> I know really; I saw a really good first face but that was it.
> 
> Didn't you just kinda contradict yourself with "Thanks? " and "Although i dont know who this is"



I meant thanks cause i didnt know which meaning you were using of the two i suggested. 
The didnt know who this is part is cause you could be almost anyone from the comp as you dont have a linked WCA profile like me or Tom



Dene said:


> Looks like people are improving again (although still no one in Zhaohan's range). At least my bigcube records are still safe



I guess you dont count 4x4 as a big cube, but i told Dhanasit he has to be sub-1:20 by next year and then he'll do better in comp (like this time) and get NR
Hopefully 3x3 will go down next year, its stood for to long


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> I guess you dont count 4x4 as a big cube, but i told Dhanasit he has to be sub-1:20 by next year and then he'll do better in comp (like this time) and get NR
> Hopefully 3x3 will go down next year, its stood for to long



Not these days; 4x4 is too quick now 

Who do you think is capable of pulling off a sub11.84 average in comp? I might have been able to in my prime, if only I didn't always fail at 3x3. But not now...


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> I guess you dont count 4x4 as a big cube, but i told Dhanasit he has to be sub-1:20 by next year and then he'll do better in comp (like this time) and get NR
> Hopefully 3x3 will go down next year, its stood for to long



You can't really force someone to be sub 1:20 lol. I'm doing summer school so I won't have that much time to practice. You can be sure I'm getting shengshous now that everyone's been doing so well with them. 



Dene said:


> Looks like people are improving again (although still no one in Zhaohan's range). At least my bigcube records are still safe



I'm totally counting 4x4s as big cubes.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

tx789 said:


> How can you be sure. You won't be the second to get a sub 10 single. And what one? Don't make these statements please. Still you might get sub 10 single second but who knows . I kinda wanted to get master magic me but Eunice was so much better than me. But I got pyraminx single. And I tried to get 2x2 avg but sub 3.
> 
> 
> But you getting me depends on scrambles and your averages.



My apologies but I practice hard almost everyday. And if we just have one comp a year again than I shall reach my goal of sub-10 on 3x3, sub-50 on 4x4, sub 3-4 on 2x2, sub-5 on pyraminx, not sure on me sub being sub-1.20 on megaminx. But these are my goals.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> Not these days; 4x4 is too quick now
> 
> Who do you think is capable of pulling off a sub11.84 average in comp? I might have been able to in my prime, if only I didn't always fail at 3x3. But not now...



And 5x5 isn't to quick? 
Well no one right now but i think if Angelu practices she has the tps to do it next year (she has insane tps), i dont know about me i have to get my tps up and learn OLL but maybe possible in a year



NintendoDS said:


> You can't really force someone to be sub 1:20 lol. I'm doing summer school so I won't have that much time to practice. You can be sure I'm getting shengshous now that everyone's been doing so well with them.



I think getting the shengshous will hep a lot though, could be the boost you need :tu



NintendoDS said:


> I'm totally counting 4x4s as big cubes.



I still count anything bigger than 3x3 as a big cube (also my favourite events)



NZCuber said:


> My apologies but I practice hard almost everyday. And if we just have one comp a year again than I shall reach my goal of sub-10 on 3x3, sub-50 on 4x4, sub 3-4 on 2x2, sub-5 on pyraminx, not sure on me sub being sub-1.20 on megaminx. But these are my goals.



How did you do this year?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> My apologies but I practice hard almost everyday. And if we just have one comp a year again than I shall reach my goal of sub-10 on 3x3, sub-50 on 4x4, sub 3-4 on 2x2, sub-5 on pyraminx, not sure on me sub being sub-1.20 on megaminx. But these are my goals.



Lots of people have comp nevres. I do better in comp. But not at the start. I seem to relax as I do more solves. And being a all rounder helps. So if you meet those goals I should speed up my 2x2 and pyraminx since those are the easiest for me to get to those sort of times.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> And 5x5 isn't to quick?
> Well no one right now but i think if Angelu practices she has the tps to do it next year (she has insane tps), i dont know about me i have to get my tps up and learn OLL but maybe possible in a year



4x4 is pretty much a big 3x3 nowadays, but 5x5 is a real step up 

I don't know if I see anyone as a threat to my 5x5 times yet... Going from 1:35 to 1:25 takes quite a lot of practise... And I reckon I could go down to 1:15 if I push myself a bit harder (and actually practise XD ).


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

Dene said:


> 4x4 is pretty much a big 3x3 nowadays, but 5x5 is a real step up
> 
> I don't know if I see anyone as a threat to my 5x5 times yet... Going from 1:35 to 1:25 takes quite a lot of practise... And I reckon I could go down to 1:15 if I push myself a bit harder (and actually practise XD ).



Well i guess i'll have to practice 5x5 then. I did like 300 to get sub 2 from about 2:30, so whats the guess on how many thousands itll take me to get sub 1:30


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> How did you do this year?



I improved well in 3x3, archiving a sub 14 second average in one year of speed cubing practice as well as two sub-10 second times, both the same time of 8.44 seconds(one lucky and one unlucky). I am still learning EG method on 2x2 and also archived a sub 5 second average with CLL and some ortega. A problem that I have faced lately is access to speed cubes. I am curently using rubik's brand cubes and stuck using simulators for minxs. I am still waiting for some but I don't think they'll be here till after Christmas. It has also affected my 4x4 solving for my rubik's brand 4x4 is stupid(it locks up in everysolve as well as pops).


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> I improved well in 3x3, archiving a sub 14 second average in one year of speed cubing practice as well as two sub-10 second times, both the same time of 8.44 seconds(one lucky and one unlucky). I am still learning EG method on 2x2 and also archived a sub 5 second average with CLL and some ortega. A problem that I have faced lately is access to speed cubes. I am curently using rubik's brand cubes and stuck using simulators for minxs. I am still waiting for some but I don't think they'll be here till after Christmas. It has also affected my 4x4 solving for my rubik's brand 4x4 is stupid(it locks up in everysolve as well as pops).



Sub-14 average of how many solves?
Speedcubes are pretty cheap so you should try and get one (and shengshous are super cheap for 4x4 and 5x5)
Oh and i meant how did you do at the comp (if you came)


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Sub-14 average of how many solves?
> Speedcubes are pretty cheap so you should try and get one (and shengshous are super cheap for 4x4 and 5x5)
> Oh and i meant how did you do at the comp (if you came)



1- Average of 5 (they were random scrambles(30+moves) for I have just moved into a new home and am trying to figure out where to place my computer)
2- I know but I don't know anywhere in New Zealand that sells and am having trouble sorting out with parents since I don't have a visa debit card.
3- No, I didn't go due do how inconvenient I got informed of the competition, and to get to the level I wanted to be in cubing I would have to alter my study plans for my exams and these exams were very important(also my dad would have killed me if I made cubing my priority at the time.). Also I couldn't figure out a way to get to Auckland.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> 1- Average of 5 (they were random scrambles(30+moves) for I have just moved into a new home and am trying to figure out where to place my computer)
> 2- I know but I don't know anywhere in New Zealand that sells and am having trouble sorting out with parents since I don't have a visa debit card.
> 3- No, I didn't go due do how inconvenient I got informed of the competition, and to get to the level I wanted to be in cubing I would have to alter my study plans for my exams and these exams were very important(also my dad would have killed me if I made cubing my priority at the time.). Also I couldn't figure out a way to get to Auckland.



So what would you say your global average is? (like if you did an average of 1000 with random state scrambles)
We dont actually have a cube shop im aware of in NZ so you would have to get your dad to let you use his card once or twice
Good call on the exams, definetly the priority


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 14, 2013)

What is the most likely date for next years comp?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 14, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> What is the most likely date for next years comp?



I want to see a Wellington comp around April it may happen it depends on many things if it happens.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 14, 2013)

tx789 said:


> I want to see a Wellington comp around April it may happen it depends on many things if it happens.



Have one in the summer  I might come!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2013)

When you say summer, do you mean American summer or our summer? It's summer for us right now until March.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 14, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> What is the most likely date for next years comp?



Saturday the 13th of December 2014.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Saturday the 13th of December 2014.



Lolol Tim you silly billy


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 15, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Saturday the 13th of December 2014.



YAY I can make that time


----------



## tx789 (Dec 15, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> YAY I can make that time



Don't trust this date entirely. It's still a year away. It could be the 9th of December. Anyway read Dene's post.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 15, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Don't trust this date entirely. It's still a year away. It could be the 9th of December. Anyway read Dene's post.



On a Tuesday?

You're right though; don't pay any attention to dates that Dene and I suggested. It's probably a bit early for NZCuber to be asking when next year's NZ Nationals will be held.

It'd be great if some more people started organising competitions in NZ. I'm sure that Joshua would be able to give some tips on what's required if someone else really wanted to host a competition when he's not available. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2013)

Also if anyone is thinking about hosting a competition please contact David Lim, Tim McMahon, and myself all together to ensure someone can come and delegate the competition.


----------



## Zz (Dec 15, 2013)

that would be cool


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 16, 2013)

Plans are already underway for more comps. A big reason there was only 1 comp this year was that I did not have a stable income and was not able to bankroll things, but that is no longer an issue. I get emails all the time about having comps in various places, but as soon as I tell them that we can look at doing it but will need their or someone else there's help to organise, I hear nothing more and so it goes nowhere. I will be posting a new thread hopefully in the next week or so. But we do need the numbers for anything to work. Remember before the hiatus we had to cancel a comp for which many people said they were in, but after organising numbers dropped far too low, with people saying 1.5hr drive is too far away. We are never going to be in as good a situation as the guys over in Melbourne as they have almost as many people in the one city as we have in our whole country. We just had a comp with 19 competitors in Auckland, which is many times larger than any other city here. If we proportionally reduce this number for Wellingtons population we get 2.5 competitors. To get the numbers, people must be willing to travel, and we can't have too many comps in a year or we will be spread too thin as happened before.


----------

